# Rhinestones & Stud transfers



## imantatum (Jul 4, 2006)

I am looking for screen printers that can offer Rhinestone transfers and Stud transfers. Can anyone recommend any good screen printers?


----------



## kwjelliot (Jan 26, 2006)

i don't do any screen printing really not sure what the difference is between that plastisol transfers other that the material used but i get some of my rhinestone and stud transfers from proworldinc they have plenty and the more you buy the cheaper the price.


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

Rhinestone decoration is fairly easy. Lay out your design in a graphics program. Print the design. Use a nail punch to make a small hole were you want the rhinestone. Place the pattern on shirt. Ink over holes. Affix stone over inkspot.
If you are combining it with printing just add the stone registration dots to your design.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also, check out the answer in your previous thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4278&highlight=crystals


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

Has anyone had favorable results with the glue on stones. We tried them a few years back and had problems with them falling off. We currently set and press through the garment, but if the heat set has improved it sure would save a lot of time. A lot of school orders coming up this fall.


----------



## kwjelliot (Jan 26, 2006)

rhinestones have really been working for me. i am also getting prepared this week to launch our back to school line, so far the jrs., ladies stuff with be filled with rhinestone. i hope i can do this, posting a picture for ideas that can be done freehand with rhinestones. the top word "innoccence" is a rhinestone/stud transfer the stones in the flowers are all free hand just to embellish. 
so brands of loose rhinestone just adhear better i think and i find that my loose stone stay better that my transfers. i think maybe because the transfers are mass produced? they are really hot right now anything with stones.


----------

